# BlueVM KVM 512 MB (CH)



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

*Provider*: BlueVM
*Plan*: KVM 512mb VPS
*Price*: 24$ per year
*Location*: Zurich, Swizz

*Purchased*: 05/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 2
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.5.0
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 1999.999
cache size : 4096 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 2
core id : 0
cpu cores : 2
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx lm pni vmx cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips : 3999.99
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor : 1
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 2
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.5.0
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 1999.999
cache size : 4096 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 2
core id : 1
cpu cores : 2
apicid : 1
initial apicid : 1
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx lm pni vmx cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips : 3999.99
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         507484 kB
MemFree:            6056 kB
Buffers:           44560 kB
Cached:           257728 kB
SwapCached:         8644 kB
Active:           213456 kB
Inactive:         231644 kB
Active(anon):      71320 kB
Inactive(anon):    73992 kB
Active(file):     142136 kB
Inactive(file):   157652 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         507484 kB
LowFree:            6056 kB
SwapTotal:        522236 kB
SwapFree:         492328 kB
Dirty:               176 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        136960 kB
Mapped:            47776 kB
Shmem:              2500 kB
Slab:              44288 kB
SReclaimable:      21068 kB
SUnreclaim:        23220 kB
KernelStack:        1976 kB
PageTables:         3396 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      775976 kB
Committed_AS:     742368 kB
VmallocTotal:     512000 kB
VmallocUsed:        2944 kB
VmallocChunk:     506412 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       36856 kB
DirectMap2M:      487424 kB
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-01-03 20:59:58--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 81.17.24.34
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|81.17.24.34|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 68.5M/s   in 1.5s

2014-01-03 21:00:00 (68.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


2x Xfce desktops
2x VNC servers
Openvpn
Ruby scripts
Ruby debugger
*Support:*

One ticket about the move of the vps from Zurich. Due to the holidays I had to wait - but I catched Ishaq on IRC and he transfered the vps within minutes.

*Overall experience:*

The KVM was rock solid in Buffalo, but the network connection to the northern EU was bad. The troughput was way beyond anything usable. So I wanted to move to an EU location (LA was not my prefered location for a remote desktop).

I am very pleased with the current network connection in Zurich.

And I want to thank BlueVM that they transfered the KVM from Buffalo to Zurich without any additional costs.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 4, 2014)

No problem


----------



## Ruriko (Jan 5, 2014)

Aww I wanted to get a vps located in Zurich


----------



## MikeIn (Jan 5, 2014)

Great work guys(BlueVM)
There no worry location transfer is liked by all


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



The first month was rough but after that the node had a great uptime.

Network is good and performance is ok for the price I am paying.

January the 2nd was a bad day because Feathur did not liked to restart my vps and I was sitting in a plane.

So this downtime can be but to approximately to 5 hours.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2014)

Host Loss%
private-layer-inc.10gigabitethernet1-4.core1.zrh1.he.net 55.2% 

Looks like the CH location does have some problems with he.net.

This package loss lasts for some days now.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 13, 2014)

And again package loss beyond any limits:


```
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                                                                            Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 3. 100ge5-1.core1.fra1.he.net                                                             0.0%    10   15.7   8.6   6.7  15.7   3.4
 4. 10ge3-1.core1.zrh1.he.net                                                              0.0%     9   23.0  16.2  13.8  23.0   3.8
 5. private-layer-inc.10gigabitethernet1-4.core1.zrh1.he.net                              75.0%     9  217.5 159.9 102.3 217.5  81.5
```


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 13, 2014)

And the uptime status:



Feathur bug + ticket response times caused 3 days of downtime.

And now the network is down again.


----------



## Thelen (Apr 13, 2014)

Privatelayer is a decent provider, not sure about the he.net loss though, I've never seen that?


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Thelen said:


> Privatelayer is a decent provider, not sure about the he.net loss though, I've never seen that?


Yup, a reason why I bought a OpenVZ and moved my KVM vps to this location.

The and now the KVM node.

I think this is a node problem because at all.

PS KVM is still down:


----------



## Francisco (Apr 14, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Yup, a reason why I bought a OpenVZ and moved my KVM vps to this location.
> 
> The and now the KVM node.
> 
> ...


Almost 4 days down? Did you swap around IP's or have a broken firewall rule?

Francisco


----------



## peterw (Apr 14, 2014)

The network is crap this month. I had 2.5 days without any connection. The server was there but did not have any internet connection. But my KVM is online now. Download speeds are poor 230kbit/s but hopefully get better after each customers did there tests.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Almost 4 days down? Did you swap around IP's or have a broken firewall rule?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Nope, same ip and same rules.

Just over 80% package loss and broken upstream.

And of course host reboots without reboots of the containers, Feathur bugs and long ticket wait times.

I moved all services from this box - it is currently not usable at all.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2014)

Any I/O test? i had one and it had shitty I/O about 20MB/s. Also SWISS


----------



## drmike (Apr 14, 2014)

(FACEPALM)

You folks ought to ticket Fabozzi about your experience.  Sure he'd like to hear about his investment crapping the bed, again.

Mass network downtime, poor throughput,  must be the abuse.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 26, 2014)

I canceled my vps.


----------



## Neo (Apr 26, 2014)

Can we know the reason`?


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> Can we know the reason`?


Mind reading my posts?

Summary:


Node downtime
Network downtime
Package loss
Bad CPU performance
Bad I/O performance
Feathur bugs regarding KVM that will not restart or kill KVM instances.


----------



## peterw (Apr 28, 2014)

I canceled my vps in Swizz too. Downloading my backup from my server was a pain because it only had 340kbit upload rate for 2GB of data.


----------

